# Army Marksmanship Unit at 2007 USPSA Area 6 Championships



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 17, 2010)

This match just looks fuckin fun!


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2010)

The first vid was pretty cool because you can the difference in performance and how you can treat a stage between an Open class gun vs. Limited vs. Production.

The soldier at 1:37 or 1:38 almost caught a procedural. Nice save. :)


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 17, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> The first vid was pretty cool because you can the difference in performance and how you can treat a stage between an Open class gun vs. Limited vs. Production.



Firs thing I was thinking when I got to the first Open class gun guy.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah that’s why they have different divisions….

I am always amazed with the quality of action (practical) shooter’s that AMU recruits/produces. One of my biggest regrets was not getting out of bulls-eye and the EIC combat matches when I was on the shooting team and jumping into the three gun stuff. It’s a lot different now that I have to buy my own ammo.


----------



## FNULNU (Oct 17, 2010)

That second one looks like a blast!


----------

